
Ask HN: How to get started with 3D printing and what to buy? - SnowingXIV
As the holidays are approaching and things are going on sale I&#x27;ve been interesting in tinkering around with 3d printers. Even small stuff, like golf tees, dorky figures, and being able to import a CAD file for a house would be neat but probably not feasible on a hobby printer. I&#x27;m less interested in the upkeep of the printer and rather spend time modeling and printing.<p>I realize most people use these once or twice and then it just collects dust. That said, I do want it small enough where it can sit on my desk and use in an apartment. (Are fumes an issue? Does it make a big mess?) What are some decent printers that fit this spec? Hopefully less than $500.<p>Then on to the 3d modeling. Does everyone just use 3dsmax, maya, blender, zbrush? What&#x27;s a good way to go about learning how to actually make stuff. Model a widget and print it.
======
rubenhak
3D printing is a fun hobby. Sometimes i print toys for my kids. The biggest
benefit is that they learn patience.

Prusa MK2 / MK2.5 / MK3 are decent printers, and are advanced enough to not to
worry much about it. If you can afford MK3 go for it. I'd recommend the Kit so
that while assembling it you get to learn how it works.

For modelling another options is OpenSCAD. It is very different form other
tools. It lets you design 3D figures using textural declarations. Its harder
to use in the beginning but makes it easier to modify designs and be very
precise in measurements.

PLA material has no fumes.

~~~
SnowingXIV
Looking at the MK series now, this seems fantastic. The suggestion of putting
together the printer with a kit seems like a great time. Thanks for the
advice!

------
sgillen
Don’t have too many recomentations for the printer, but you may want to look
into printing services rather than buying one. If you live near a university
they may offer this service for relatively cheap, same for local maker spaces.
I’m sure there are online places that will do this too but I don’t know too
much about those.

As for modeling I would probably recommend you learn some sort of CAD software
too, fusion 360 is probably the best free one right now. This would be useful
for very precise parts but not necessarily for artistic endeavors.

